# Light spoke wrench?



## Wheelspeed (Nov 3, 2006)

Anyone know of a light & small spoke wrench for the tool bag?


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

Unior makes an interesting travel spoke wrench/cassette remover.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I always carry a house key with me in my "cycling wallet". I've notched the key to fit the nipples on my wheels. It'll function fine in an emergency.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

MerlinAma said:


> I always carry a house key with me in my "cycling wallet". I've notched the key to fit the nipples on my wheels. It'll function fine in an emergency.


That is a good idea.
Many multi-tools also have spoke wrenches.

Here is a link to the Unior tool I mentioned.
http://www.uniororodje.si/product/pocket-spoke-and-freewheel-remover-wrench-1669-4

If you want it I think you can get it here:
http://www.thorusa.com/
I'm not sure who else sells Unior tools.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I keep my house key on this.

http://bontrager.com/model/05631

it is aluminum so it is a lot lighter than it looks


----------



## Wheelspeed (Nov 3, 2006)

Hmm, some interesting ideas.


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

Tools are not a place to cut corners. often if you cut corners, you will round corners. Nothing like working with some rounded off aluminum spoke nipples.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Nov 3, 2006)

CurbDestroyer said:


> Tools are not a place to cut corners. often if you cut corners, you will round corners. Nothing like working with some rounded off aluminum spoke nipples.


It's only for an emergency. I can't remember the last time I had to tighten a spoke mid-ride. (Maybe there were times I should've, but didn't notice how loose one was until I got home!  ) But I do try to check them once in awhile at home, with my other spoke wrench.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

The Spokey is also a very good spoke wrench, and it can easily fit in your seat bag. I just weighed one at 10 grams.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Nov 3, 2006)

valleycyclist said:


> The Spokey is also a very good spoke wrench, and it can easily fit in your seat bag. I just weighed one at 10 grams.


Oh, I think we have a winner! :thumbsup:


----------

